# Logitech Marble Mouse Frequent Disconnects



## illiadum (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all,
Coming from 10 years in the Linux world, I've recently installed FreeBSD 7.2 on my system.  My logitech marble mouse was causing some strange behavior (livelocking roughly every 30 seconds on mouse movement) in KDE, which apparently requires:

1. DBUS & HALD Enabled in rc.conf
2. 

```
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"
```
in xorg.conf

Alright, that stopped everything from essentially freezing until  I moved the mouse.  However, now I have a new issue.

Roughly every 2.5 minutes, my mouse stops responding for about 5 seconds.  And apparently, the system thinks that I have actually unplugged it.


```
Aug 28 22:42:45 slickbox root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0xc408 bus uhub0
Aug 28 22:42:45 slickbox kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/14.00, addr 2> on uhub0
Aug 28 22:42:45 slickbox kernel: ums0: 5 buttons.
Aug 28 22:42:48 slickbox kernel: ums0: at uhub0 port 10 (addr 2) disconnected
Aug 28 22:42:48 slickbox kernel: ums0: detached
Aug 28 22:42:49 slickbox root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0xc408 bus uhub0
Aug 28 22:42:49 slickbox kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/14.00, addr 2> on uhub0
Aug 28 22:42:49 slickbox kernel: ums0: 5 buttons.
Aug 28 22:44:59 slickbox kernel: ums0: at uhub0 port 10 (addr 2) disconnected
Aug 28 22:44:59 slickbox kernel: ums0: detached
Aug 28 22:45:00 slickbox root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0xc408 bus uhub0
Aug 28 22:45:00 slickbox kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/14.00, addr 2> on uhub0
Aug 28 22:45:00 slickbox kernel: ums0: 5 buttons.
Aug 28 22:45:07 slickbox kernel: ums0: at uhub0 port 10 (addr 2) disconnected
Aug 28 22:45:07 slickbox kernel: ums0: detached
Aug 28 22:45:08 slickbox root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0xc408 bus uhub0
Aug 28 22:45:08 slickbox kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/14.00, addr 2> on uhub0
Aug 28 22:45:08 slickbox kernel: ums0: 5 buttons.
Aug 28 22:45:59 slickbox kernel: ums0: at uhub0 port 10 (addr 2) disconnected
Aug 28 22:45:59 slickbox kernel: ums0: detached
Aug 28 22:46:00 slickbox root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0xc408 bus uhub0
Aug 28 22:46:00 slickbox kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/14.00, addr 2> on uhub0
Aug 28 22:46:00 slickbox kernel: ums0: 5 buttons.
Aug 28 22:46:19 slickbox kernel: ums0: at uhub0 port 10 (addr 2) disconnected
Aug 28 22:46:19 slickbox kernel: ums0: detached
Aug 28 22:46:20 slickbox root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x046d product 0xc408 bus uhub0
Aug 28 22:46:20 slickbox kernel: ums0: <Logitech USB Trackball, class 0/0, rev 1.10/14.00, addr 2> on uhub0
Aug 28 22:46:20 slickbox kernel: ums0: 5 buttons.
```

This is frustrating and hinders me being productive at best.  Not really finding anything similar via Googling.  

Is there anyone who's encountered this sort of thing before?  Or perhaps any gurus who might be able to lend a hand?  Any ideas are much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 29, 2009)

Some similar problems here, and various solutions along the way:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1721


----------



## illiadum (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply.*

Hello,
Thanks for the reply.

I flipped through that a bit last night, and some it seems kind of similar, but I didn't really see anything along the same lines of what I was experiencing.

The frequent USB disconnects do however be related to some of the settings discussed in that thread.

I believe I have things fixed up at this point.  I'm not sure which change was the big one, but I have a suspicion.  

Firstly, unplugged the USB mouse from the front port in case there was some kind of different USB hub managing those than the ones directly off the back of the mobo (where I then plugged it in).

I disabled hald in rc.conf and re-enabled moused.  Disabled my xorg.conf serverflags which involved the auto-adding of hardware, so that the input options listed were actually being used.  This included specifying /dev/ums0 rather than sysmouse, not sure if it matters.

Then, I updated ports and rebuilt the x11 drivers for the mouse, as well as xorg itself.  Firing up KDE again, I found that the keyboard had stopped working.

From the xorg.conf man page, I learned that if the input device options for the CoreKeyboard are not listed, the default options will be used.  So, although I had already tried /dev/kbd0 and /dev/kbd1 (which symlinked to some kbdmux), I tried commenting out the entire keyboard input section.  That fixed the keyboard.

So, frequent mouse disconnects at the USB hub are no longer occurring.  I'd be willing to wager that hald was the culprit.

Thanks for the info!  Cheers!
:e


----------

